# In the news: human disease from fish



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellne...teria-lead-teens-amputation/story?id=13837034


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well its good to know basic common sense hygiene is good enough to prevent getting this disease, I always keep a bottle of hydrogen peroxide and a bottle of hand sanitizer under the big tank in my room, I constantly get cut by my turtles claws so I don't take any chances.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sad, but annoying. The Huffington Post? GRRRRRR! Just what we need, one more loud whackjob voice adding to the cries of "ban fishkeeping!"


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That's crazy! You'd think with all our tech and stuff we'd be able to fix it!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Really scary, but really rare. 1 case among how many US fishtanks? MRSA and even cutaneous Anthrax are more likely.

I think that is the same genus that causes TB and fish TB and its really hard to kill, it can even survive bleach. Everyone blew it right from the beginning. The kid hid the wound, then the doctor's botched it. Bactine and neosporin on every cut. 

Low-dose antibiotics in livestock (esp. pigs) are being blamed for multi-drug resistant everything. I don't want them to keep me from medication sick fish, but medicating healthy animals may be asking for germs to get worse.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Sad, but annoying. The Huffington Post? GRRRRRR! Just what we need, one more loud whackjob voice adding to the cries of "ban fishkeeping!"


Actually, OldSalt, I 'm pretty sure that since fish keeping doesn't protect us, the corrupt people of the U.S govt won't be after us, and that is one reason why I think that my tanks are relatively safe. (not that there AREN'T voices out there crying, "Ban Fishkeeping"


----------



## whitemore55 (Jun 6, 2011)

I never heard about it. Is it true? But why i did not hear it? I think it is very rare. If not then what is a worried matter this is?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, yeah, it's true enough. You should always be very careful to avoid getting fishtank water in a cut or in your eyes or nose or mouth.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this disease is commonly referred to as "Fish TB" (Tuberculosis) in the hobby...it is related to the human flesh eating virus that we have all heard about..the lesions can be quite ugly and can well leave scarring....
2 members of our aquarium society had it...9 months of antibiotic treatment to get rid of it....
if you have any cuts or sctatches on your hands and/or arms wear gloves...make suire you wash your hands and arms with a good antibacterial soap after working with the tanks...
TOS......as far as i have heard eyes , nose and mouth are not contact points...just cuts and scratches as it is carried in the bloodstream..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, why take the chance?


----------

